# Blows my mind!! Seriously!!



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My mind has been thoroughly blown! Every time I look at this my mouth drops open. This photo was taken by my 12 year old son, Max. You all know him by Frogboy. You may be seeing this photo soon on the SNDF website! Marcus Breece has taken a serious liking to it! 

Please, no thanks or likes given to me...it's not my photo. Instead, give them to Frogboy!


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I caught her transporting. Luckily the camera was nearby!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome pic Max....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!! Nice shot


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Great pic of a beautiful frog!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice looking shot buddy...I think it calls for an avatar picture change


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Exquisite !!


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Amazing photo Max!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Well Done! What a great photo


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeet shot max!!!!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Great shot Max!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Amazing frog and picture. May I be the first to nominate it to be on the homepage of DB?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

frogboy said:


> I caught her transporting. Luckily the camera was nearby!


It's hard to tell for sure, but it looks like you caught her feeding _and_ transporting.... Inside the brom axil there's definitely a second tadpole and it looks like maybe there's an egg in there for food. Excellet shot.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Great shot man! You are a natural with the camera. Wish I had your talent!


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

I wish I was that good with a camera. All I have is a terrible camera on my phone and a terrible camera with no manual focus. I'm taking a digital photography class next year so hopefully I'll improve a LITTLE.  Great job though! I'm very jealous


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> It's hard to tell for sure, but it looks like you caught her feeding _and_ transporting.... Inside the brom axil there's definitely a second tadpole and it looks like maybe there's an egg in there for food. Excellet shot.


Not quite, Jake. She laid a clutch of 8 eggs there. One went bad. That's the "food egg" you are seeing. There are two other good tads in the pic and she came back for them later. The clutch was laid on a broad leafed plant. Can't remember the name...those arrow-head looking plants with the pink in them. HaHa...very scientific of me, huh?
I don't know how many tads a pair of Escudos can watch, but they have very high hopes. In a span of about 1 to 1.5 weeks they transported at least 10 to 12 tads!!! If they can handle that many, our viv is ready! 50 gallons with clay substrate, 3 types of springtails, and 3 types of isopods. This shot's mine, but here is home sweet home.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very awesome shot Max


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is a really great photo, it's so hard to get a good transport shot with smaller frogs like escudos, great work!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Superb photo!


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

New desktop back has been found.
Nice shot.
Doug


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

You should enlarge print frame
excellent photo! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the complements! I have to buy a new hat now though because your all making my head swell! 
Thanks again,
Max


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*Shameless plug for my son!*
Hey everyone, Max is launching his "Frogtography" business. The photo he caught here is going to be available in a print any day now! He has already released his Varadero mousepad. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/72633-mouse-pads-frog-pads.html
Hopefully some of you are looking for that neat piece of artwork to hang in your frogroom or put on your computer desk. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I LOVE shameless plugs, especially for some awesome photos!

Richard.



Pumilo said:


> *Shameless plug for my son!*
> Hey everyone, Max is launching his "Frogtography" business. The photo he caught here is going to be available in a print any day now! He has already released his Varadero mousepad. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/72633-mouse-pads-frog-pads.html
> Hopefully some of you are looking for that neat piece of artwork to hang in your frogroom or put on your computer desk. Thanks for your support!


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

That pic is so vibrant. I just couldn't stop starring. Great job Max!


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome Pic!!!


----------

